

Redis Cluster: a pragmatic approach to distribution - mace
https://docs.google.com/present/view?id=0AW46Gd5VoPJ8ZGR2cmJtczNfMjE3d3pibTdjaw&hl=en&authkey=CK3Bv7oF

======
amix
I am a big fan of Redis, but I have mostly used it for smaller databases. With
Redis VM and upcoming Redis Cluster I simply can't imagine why one would not
use Redis as a more central database, since it will offer great features,
great perfomance and great scalability.

~~~
jpeterson
_I simply can't imagine why one would not use Redis as a more central
database_

Here's my main reason: Redis is still very new and unproven. I'd feel
extremely uneasy using Redis as a store for mission-critical data, and I can't
really justify adding complexity to my server configuration for features that
are not mission-critical.

------
robbiehudson
We will be posting a video of the talk that Salvatore gave in the next few
days.

------
owyn
Interesting, but who wrote this? Is it a design doc for redis cluster?

~~~
antirez
yes, actually is at best an overview since many important details are missing
(the presentation time was 20 minutes),a a few more are still a work in
progress.

Currently implemented in my cluster branch: MIGRATE, and the basic PING/PONG
with gossip. I'm working at the rest full time, so I hope to have some alpha
to show in two months at max.

------
jbl
I'm curious about how well the all-to-all communication strategy scales as
clusters grow large. Just going off of this slide, the number of links and
amount of communication grows pretty fast as nodes are added.

Nodes could get inundated with management data... OTOH, maybe there's enough
computing resources in a modern physical box to deal with this, particularly
if you run a dedicated network for inter-node communication.

~~~
thomasmeeks
I remember some enterprise java cache systems running into problems with an
all-to-all communication model. It is a problem you can solve with hardware
(second network as you mentioned), but can be a limiting factor for sure.

4,096 nodes means 8,386,560 connections between them, and the associated
bandwidth caused by the nodes checking up on each other.

~~~
simonw
I don't think Redis cluster quite works like that - it's a gossip system, so
each Node only needs to talk to a few other nodes directly to get information
about a much larger number of Nodes.

